# Leigh jigs D4 AND DR4 ?????????????



## sawmill (Nov 8, 2009)

Newbie question, what is the difference between the leigh dovetail jigs, 24 in. models, D4, AND THE D4R .
THANKS FOR ANY HELP


----------



## darryl (Jul 22, 2006)

I've got the D4, I just don't use it as much as I should…

I believe the D4R is just a model upgrade. from what I remember reading about the D4R the initial set-up is easier and there is some textured surfaces to make the jig grip the work piece better.


----------



## TomHintz (Feb 4, 2009)

I have reviews of both the D4 and D4R at the link below with photos and details. Essentially, the newer D4R uses a CNC machined body with machined-in side stops. There are some other changes but the body is a biggy. They also added their very trick composite clamps for holding the stock.

http://www.newwoodworker.com/reviews/index.html#routerjigs


----------



## kayakdude (Oct 19, 2010)

d4 and d4r therwe is not much diffents on the other hand to hold a bord better i put sand papper on the bar and it don't coat a thing . if your have a d4 keep it its fine .


----------

